
The JSON Schema draft 4 has been expired since 2013 - dgellow
http://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-zyp-json-schema-04
======
dgellow
Interesting discussions here [https://github.com/json-schema/json-
schema/issues/167](https://github.com/json-schema/json-schema/issues/167)

